# Travel Cot suitable for taking abroad?



## charli87

Hi all

Basically we are flying to Spain for our holiday in May, LO will be nearly 18ms. The problem is there is no travel cot at the apartment. My dad seems to think its fine and she'll 'just sleep on the bed' but I know it's not going to be that easy. We've only recently managed to get her to sleep in the cot at my dads after months of struggling so the only place she goes down easily is at home. Obviously I can't take her bed (damn it!) so I'm trying to look for travel cots that are super lightweight as I dont want to take up our luggage allowance just for nappies and her cot:dohh:

Does anyone have any recommendations? I don't really want to spend more than £40-50 if I can help it, as she most probably won't use it again after this holiday :dohh:

Thanks:flower:


----------



## sweetcheeks78

Most airlines will allow you 2 baby items that don't count against your luggage allowance (e.g. a car seat and travel cot). We've flown with easyjet a few times and took our baby carrier and travel cot.

We've got a mams and papas one, I think I got it in Argos.


----------



## charli87

Thanks for that, I just had a look at the Monach website, we can take the travel cot we have but its counts towards her 10kg of luggage, its not the best travel cot and is fairly hefty so we would have minimal weight left for everything else, but cheers anyways:thumbup:


----------



## ellismum

I'd check with the airline first to see if it can be carried for free or if not how much it will cost as you could be looking at doubling the cost of buying one! Alot only allow the buggy to travel free.

Also, whilst the apartment may not have one in most spainish resorts you can hire one out there as many resorts have the option to hire one, i know in Menorca the place we hired our car also hired out baby equipment.

Perhaps email the apartment owners to see if they know of any or pop into a travel forum like holidaytruths or the travel section on moneysavingexpert to get an idea.


----------



## charli87

thanks for that, i think i replied the same time as you lol!

as for getting one there we checked but as its a private apartment the owners don't have a means of getting one :shrug: guess I might just have to take some stuff off of the list to take:dohh:

ETA I will check those websites though just in case I can find anything else, thanks!


----------



## ellismum

charli87 said:


> thanks for that, i think i replied the same time as you lol!
> 
> as for getting one there we checked but as its a private apartment the owners don't have a means of getting one :shrug: guess I might just have to take some stuff off of the list to take:dohh:
> 
> ETA I will check those websites though just in case I can find anything else, thanks!

Noticed that too! Surprised to see Monarch make it count, must be cottoning on the budget travel model to boost revenue!!!

Try googling the resort name and hire shops to see what comes up. The car hire place in Menorca did it all, buggys, travel cots, sterilisers ect. Xxx


----------



## RachA

Definitely look into if you can hire one while over there. We went to spain last year and found a firm that hire anything and everything baby equipment wise and it was actually really cheap.

If you can't and you have to take one with you then i wouldn't worry too much about the luggage allowance you are left with. We've flown as a family of 4 with something like 45kgs in total and found that we didn't actually need it all - and we have two children who attract dirt as if they are magnets!!


----------



## Gingerspice

the smallest one available i believe is the phil and ted. definitely recommend for travelling due to its size but it is pricey..... https://www.babydaysdirect.co.uk/pr...um=comparison_shopping_feeds&utm_nooverride=1


----------



## k4th

If you can't get one or hire one - could you put the mattress from the bed on the floor next to a wall? Im going on holiday in may too & am stressing out about the amount of stuff we're taking for lo. I'm prepared to do anything to take as little as possible!

Hope you find something that works for you :flower:


----------



## charli87

RachA said:


> Definitely look into if you can hire one while over there. We went to spain last year and found a firm that hire anything and everything baby equipment wise and it was actually really cheap.
> 
> If you can't and you have to take one with you then i wouldn't worry too much about the luggage allowance you are left with. We've flown as a family of 4 with something like 45kgs in total and found that we didn't actually need it all - and we have two children who attract dirt as if they are magnets!!

I tried goggling it earlier but there doesn't seem to be any hire places near, its a pretty small quite town so I'm not surprised really.

Really, 45kgs was enough for you all? I guess I'm just panicking as obviously I don't want to go over and get a charge. What with nappies, wipes, suncream etc etc I seem to be taking the whole house:dohh:



k4th said:


> If you can't get one or hire one - could you put the mattress from the bed on the floor next to a wall? Im going on holiday in may too & am stressing out about the amount of stuff we're taking for lo. I'm prepared to do anything to take as little as possible!
> 
> Hope you find something that works for you :flower:

My dad said to do this but I'm pretty sure she won't stay put and the last thing I want is to have to have a battle at nap and bedtime every day, won't make for a fun holiday:dohh:

glad to know I'm not the only one stressing about it:haha:


----------



## Stinkyloo

If you need to take your own, try the little life arc travel cot...folds up really small and light too x


----------



## RachA

charli87 said:


> RachA said:
> 
> 
> Definitely look into if you can hire one while over there. We went to spain last year and found a firm that hire anything and everything baby equipment wise and it was actually really cheap.
> 
> If you can't and you have to take one with you then i wouldn't worry too much about the luggage allowance you are left with. We've flown as a family of 4 with something like 45kgs in total and found that we didn't actually need it all - and we have two children who attract dirt as if they are magnets!!
> 
> I tried goggling it earlier but there doesn't seem to be any hire places near, its a pretty small quite town so I'm not surprised really.
> 
> Really, 45kgs was enough for you all? I guess I'm just panicking as obviously I don't want to go over and get a charge. What with nappies, wipes, suncream etc etc I seem to be taking the whole house:dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> k4th said:
> 
> 
> If you can't get one or hire one - could you put the mattress from the bed on the floor next to a wall? Im going on holiday in may too & am stressing out about the amount of stuff we're taking for lo. I'm prepared to do anything to take as little as possible!
> 
> Hope you find something that works for you :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> My dad said to do this but I'm pretty sure she won't stay put and the last thing I want is to have to have a battle at nap and bedtime every day, won't make for a fun holiday:dohh:
> 
> glad to know I'm not the only one stressing about it:haha:Click to expand...

It's amazing how little you can get away with taking. I'm the original 'take as much as you can' and 'i need a change of clothes for every day and every evening plus one spare for each day'. Having had children i've had to reduce the amount of stuff that i take. I even do things like only take 4 bibs and i wash them in the sink. The same with my knickers and lo's bodysuits. Both of mine are also in nappies (eldest just at night) and they both need swim nappies and they are the worse thing. We usually end up with nappies everywhere - main luggage, hand luggage, pockets :haha:


----------



## muddles

What about one of those bed in a bag things? They fold up nice and small into a sleeping bag type bag. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Thomas-Friends-Sleepover-Including-Inflatable/dp/B004FV64SM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1333198457&sr=8-4


----------



## DueNov1st

Stinkyloo said:


> If you need to take your own, try the little life arc travel cot...folds up really small and light too x

We have this and took it to Australia with us for our LO although she was only 5 months old at the time. It was ace. It dismantles really easily so during the day we took it to the beach as you can also buy a UV cover for it. Try searching on E-Bay for it - there were loads on there when we were looking although we ended up buying ours brand new. 

Have a lovely holiday. :happydance:


----------

